# which diet is best to do while taking metformin?



## xkissyx

hi i was thinking of trying the cambridge diet while taking my met but wasn't sure if it was safe or if the weight loss would still happen i have tried cutting out sugar and have lost 3kg in 4 weeks however the weight-loss isn't quick enough for me as i have an awfull lot to loose 

any help would be much apreciated thanks :flower:


----------



## MrsRH

xkissyx said:


> hi i was thinking of trying the cambridge diet while taking my met but wasn't sure if it was safe or if the weight loss would still happen i have tried cutting out sugar and have lost *3kg in 4 weeks* however the weight-loss isn't quick enough for me as i have an awfull lot to loose
> 
> any help would be much apreciated thanks :flower:

this is a great loss!!

1-2 lb is the recommended SAFE rate of weight loss.

CD may not let you do their diet and take metformin due to the very low calorie diet; you'll need to see your GP.

If you lose weight any quicker you'll lose muscle as well which includes heart muscle and can be dangerous.

AS well CD doesn't teach you healthy eating habits

good luck
x


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I have PCOS too. I have done so many diets and i find i cannot stick to them, i had the most success with Weight Watchers, although it averaged out at 1.5lbs loss each week. I did try The Cambridge Diet but it made me a bit :wacko: and an emotional wreck so i came off it, i lost 7lbs in the first, none in the second. 

Last Monday i decided i was going to forget diets, counting calories, points, syns, etc, etc and just eat healthy, watch my portions, have healthy snacks and limit carbs such as bread, pasta, noodles, potaotes to one meal a day. I'm not sure about cutting carbs whilst on Metformin though, so i would check with your dr, i came off Metformin to go on Cambridge as my doctor was not happy me being on them at the same time, but now he has left and the new dr won't re-prescribe them. So far i have lost 5.4lbs.....have a peek at my journal.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/general...topsys-journal-buddying-our-way-slimness.html

x


----------

